# Springer pivot bolts, leading link, 50's Monarch



## dogsridewith (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe someone here would be kind enough to offer suggestions for my search. The apparent original bolt, of the four required, is a 5/16 thread shoulder bolt with a 7/16 diameter shoulder about 5/32 long. Bolt length, excluding head, per convention, is about .570 inch. Shallow hex head is .630 across flats.
I suspect similar bolts used on other springers. I would use any alternative fastener arrangement that provides similar function.  Hopefully won't have to cut short bushings out of tube to fit over 5/16 bolts.
Thanks.


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 22, 2007)

If you brought these bolts in to a good hardware store,do you think they would have them or were these some special bolt made only for this application?


----------



## Gordon (Jan 27, 2007)

*bolts*

I may have some extras around here - I'll check.

I checked but have no extras, only a set of four in a fork.


----------



## dogsridewith (Feb 3, 2007)

*Are unusual shoulder bolts*

The shoulder is unusual (outside of old cruisers, that is) for being so short and for 7/16 diameter...very unlikely to find in a hardware store. I emailed a couple special-fasteners sites, and got only one response...which was no-have.
Gordon, you didn't hint that that fork was for sale.
Everyone, I'm sort of hoping for a suggestion of where to search. Lots of old bikes had springers and lost or wore out the pivot bolts. Isn't there a company that specializes in small and/or NOS and/or unusual bike parts? (Maybe it is more towards road bikes than old cruisers?)


----------



## Gordon (Feb 3, 2007)

*bolts*

Have you tried calling the guys at Memory Lane Classics? They have a ton of stuff that isn't on their website. It would be worth a phone call - you may get lucky.


----------

